# Micrometer Stand



## wlburton (Jul 23, 2019)

It often seems like three hands are needed when measuring things with a micrometer so I thought a micrometer stand would be a handy thing to design and build, and I finished making one today.  The cast iron base was something I picked up cheap at a surplus store, figuring I would find a use for it some day, and the rest came out of some aluminum scraps I bought at an estate sale.  The "jaw" is lined with composite gasket-type cork.   Every project I do is a learning project for me and I got some good practice on the lathe, mill, drill press, and sanders.


----------



## francist (Jul 23, 2019)

That is one classy looking stand! Well done 

-frank


----------



## C-Bag (Jul 24, 2019)

Very nicely done and an addition I've been contemplating. I am now officially on the lookout for something I can adapt. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mikkell (Jul 29, 2019)

Micrometer stand by Peterthinks
					

Print the base and clamp with %40 or better infill. Not for strength so much as weight. Hardware is a 1/4 " by 2 " carriage bolt and nut. You may need a longer one and another nut to draw the nut up into the base with a wrench. Shaped like a 156-105-10 Mitutoyo fixed angle stand. Made with...




					www.thingiverse.com
				



I Printed one of these, works great.


----------



## wlburton (Jul 29, 2019)

Mikkell said:


> Micrometer stand by Peterthinks
> 
> 
> Print the base and clamp with %40 or better infill. Not for strength so much as weight. Hardware is a 1/4 " by 2 " carriage bolt and nut. You may need a longer one and another nut to draw the nut up into the base with a wrench. Shaped like a 156-105-10 Mitutoyo fixed angle stand. Made with...
> ...


Maybe I'll have to get into 3D printing after all!  That looks really good.  Interestingly, It looks to work exactly the same as mine, which I designed as I went along and which wasn't like any others I'd seen.  The only additional thing I have is angle adjustability.


----------



## Mikkell (Jul 29, 2019)

It works well.


----------

